# Moving from Canada to Sharjah



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey guys. I am currently working at a Steel fabrication company in Sharjah. I started works in January 2010. As of now, I plan to return home in February 2011. For tax purposes, I want to show CRA that I moved to UAE for the year of 2010 so that I can avoid paying taxes in Canada. I still have my OHIP (Ontario Heath card) and Ontario drivers License which I want to give up for this purpose. Does anyone know how to go about this? Are there any other Canadians in the same boat as me? Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nitroproductions said:


> Hey guys. I am currently working at a Steel fabrication company in Sharjah. I started works in January 2010. As of now, I plan to return home in February 2011. For tax purposes, I want to show CRA that I moved to UAE for the year of 2010 so that I can avoid paying taxes in Canada. I still have my OHIP (Ontario Heath card) and Ontario drivers License which I want to give up for this purpose. Does anyone know how to go about this? Are there any other Canadians in the same boat as me? Please let me know. Thank you.


What was/is your status in Canada? Are you saying that you have abandoned Canada and have no intention of returning here? If that's not the case you must file a Canadian tax return and declare all your world income.
If you are abandoning Canada you should write to the closest Canadian Embassy/Consulate and declare your intentions enclosing your OHIP card and Driver's license unless they have both expired.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> What was/is your status in Canada? Are you saying that you have abandoned Canada and have no intention of returning here? If that's not the case you must file a Canadian tax return and declare all your world income.
> If you are abandoning Canada you should write to the closest Canadian Embassy/Consulate and declare your intentions enclosing your OHIP card and Driver's license unless they have both expired.


I'm a Canadian citizen. I haven't fully decided when I will be returning back to Canada. It will either be in February 2011 or 5 years from now. I got a decent job here that pays good and I can save a lot of money. On the flip side, I miss football and hockey and all things Canadian. Either way, for the year of 2010, I was in Canada a grand total of maybe 90 days. I didn't use any health care amenities while was there. I don't see why I should let the government take 40% of my salary in taxes just because I held onto my drivers license or OHIP card. Both my cards expire at the end of this year but I probably shouldn't wait for that. I will get in touch with the Canadian Embassy here in Dubai and see what they tell me. Thank you for your help.


----------

